# A list of my Hallowe'en Themes..for no good reason :)



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

So I suddenly feel the need to list my party themes... Probably since I figured out last week that I put the wrong number on the invitation, stating it's my 17th party, but it's my 18th.. 

Hallowe'en I 1995 - no theme, consider it a try-out , wasn't even the right month!
Hallowe'en II 1995 - Hocus Pocus / The Sanderson Sisters
Hallowe'en III 1996 - Urban Legends
Hallowe'en IV 1997 - Haunted House
Hallowe'en V 1999 - Dracula
Hallowe'en VI 2000 - Into the Woods (party was actually in the woods XD)
Hallowe'en VII 2001 - The Addams Family
Hallowe'en VIII 2002 - Happy Hallowe'en (everything funny)
Hallowe'en IX 2003 - Witches' Coven
Hallowe'en X 2007 - The Black Widow's Tavern (big hit!)
Hallowe'en XI 2008 - Scary Movies (Jason, Freddy, Texas Chainsaw Massacre etc.)
Hallowe'en XII 2009 - The Black Widow's Tavern (again, this became a signature theme)
Hallowe'en XIII 2010 - The Black Widow's Tavern in my own Metal Bar (got cancelled by the local government, if you can believe that!)
Hallowe'en XIV 2012 - Your Hallowe'en Alter Ego
Hallowe'en XV 2013 - The Green House - Fairy Tales
Hallowe'en XVI 2014 - The Mists of Avalon
Hallowe'en XVII 2015 - Hallowe'en Brides and Widows
Hallowe'en XVIII 2016 - Mad Scientists

It took some effort, but there they are. As you can see, it's only semi-annual. Feels good to have them listed! Anyone else keep a list like this?


----------

